# Recommend a song



## passdabong (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been done, and if it has, I apologize, and you can go ahead and delete the thread, but regardless...

Driven Me Wild ft. Lily Allen - Common

Let's hear it.


----------



## weebles223 (Oct 14, 2008)

machine gun funk - biggie


----------



## towlee (Oct 14, 2008)

YouTube - Pepper - Stone Love (Live) (video)


----------



## passdabong (Oct 14, 2008)

towlee said:


> YouTube - Pepper - Stone Love (Live) (video)


That was pretty cool.


----------



## passdabong (Oct 18, 2008)

Sentimental - Porcupine Tree (Fear of a Blank Planet album) - first time listening, amazing album!


----------



## ZenMaster (Oct 19, 2008)

YouTube - Luca Turilli - War Of The Universe

Warning: This is so extreme that it will blow your grandkid's minds.


----------



## ststepen420 (Oct 19, 2008)

arlo guthrie- motorcycle song (excellent when stoned or on mushrooms) video is on youtube


----------



## passdabong (Oct 20, 2008)

ZenMaster said:


> YouTube - Luca Turilli - War Of The Universe
> 
> Warning: This is so extreme that it will blow your grandkid's minds.


Not my type of music, but holy shit that was EPIC!



Generation Lost - B.O.B


----------



## maryjanelover (Oct 20, 2008)

graduate- 3rd eye blind


----------



## sb101 (Oct 20, 2008)

in the spirit of the season:

YouTube - If I Were President

originally done on Chappelle Show, one of the first songs i ever learned to play on guitar


----------



## passdabong (Oct 20, 2008)

Schnitzl'd In The Negev - Shpongle


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 20, 2008)

YouTube - The Presets - My People

The Presets - My People


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 28, 2008)

YouTube - Atmosphere - Blamegame 

Man this songs bring back hella memories of me sneaking out of my bedroom window at 3 in the morning when i was 16 to go taggin and spray painting trains...it still gives me a fuzzy feeling inside since i first started to smoke weed right around when this song came out..dope shit


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 28, 2008)

YouTube - Kottonmouth kings - All about the weed

Kottonmouth kings- All about the weed


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 28, 2008)

oh where do I begin??

here lately I been listening to the new slipknot album and the one song I recommend for everyone is snuff

not your thing? Try

Rose for the dead by theatre of tragedy
Beauty in Black-Therion
Nightside of Eden-Therion (great potsmoking song)

Christmas Eve In Sarajevo- Trans-syberian Orchestra

Dead boy's Poem- Nightwish
Bless The child- NightWish
Phantom of The Opera- NightWish
Nemo-Nightwish
Over The Hills and Far Away- NightWish
I wish I had an Angel- NightWish

Muddy Waters - Cocaine & Reefer

Walking Away- Johnny Lang
Wander This world- Johnny Lang

where Eagles Dare- Iron Maiden
Any Iron Maiden really..

There Was a Time- Guns n' Roses

Fredy Mercury & Montserrat Caballe - How can I go on
We are the champions-Queen
Fat Bottom girls-Queen
Killer queen-Queen
Love of my Life- queen

world so Cold- Mudvayne
King of Pain-Mudvayne (yes, it's a Sting Cover, and fuckin awesome)


and the greatest song ever Wrote.....

CopperHead Road-Steve Earl

Let me know what you think of any of those songs if you listen to 'em.. I have a lot more, but thought i'd shorten up the list


----------



## passdabong (Oct 28, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> oh where do I begin??
> 
> here lately I been listening to the new slipknot album and the one song I recommend for everyone is snuff


I've kinda wanted to explore slipknot, but I never got into it, I just don't see how I could. Talented musician, but the screaming just doesn't do it for me, but his 'singing' is good, he has a good metal voice, bleh to screaming..


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome song...... Burn One Down...
YouTube - Ben Harper "Burn One Down"


----------



## closettrooper (Oct 29, 2008)

Homicidal Retribution by Dying Fetus


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 29, 2008)

passdabong said:


> I've kinda wanted to explore slipknot, but I never got into it, I just don't see how I could. Talented musician, but the screaming just doesn't do it for me, but his 'singing' is good, he has a good metal voice, bleh to screaming..


 
yeah, they are very talented, but not for everyone.. You should give the new slipknot CD a listen to.. Snuff is an acoustic type song, and most of the new songs sound like Stonesour.. but it's a mix.. and a few songs are the screaming type... Still worth a listen to..

also, try vermillion Part2, and let me know what you think of it.. it's my favorite slipknot song..


----------



## way4too2high0 (Oct 29, 2008)

YouTube - TOOL--No Quarter 1994 ill go old school, Tool doing a zeppelin tune No Quarter


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 1, 2008)

The War of the Worlds radio version. 

Get blazed and listen to it. Trust me


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 2, 2008)

Favorite stoned song in the world. Way of the Light - Gift of Gab


----------



## Hutch (Nov 2, 2008)

YouTube - kataklysm - the ambassador of pain


This is the sickest video on youtube


----------



## closettrooper (Nov 6, 2008)

YouTube - Unleashed - "Black Horizon" SPV Records


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

if we're going into metal, I'd have to recomend Ensiferum and Wintersun  for starters.


----------



## reefatoke (Nov 9, 2008)

dude idk what kind of music you're into but i usually listen to spm-mary go round is one of the first songs i got really high to, u should give it a try


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

Warp brothers are sometimes good?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

[youtube]wM-Mk26N6wQ[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

what have i stumbled upon?




[youtube]0FGrEPDjGfo[/youtube]


----------



## Hutch (Nov 9, 2008)

<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVvoEYBFJpc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVvoEYBFJpc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

funny funny  
"candyman" was my favorite xD


----------

